# :US: Sandisk micro SD cards 400gb $79.99, 256gb $39.99, 200gb $29.99 at Amazon and Best Buy



## DollyWhipDoll (Nov 22, 2018)

400 https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandisk-ultra-400gb-microsdxc-uhs-i-memory-card/6092830.p?skuId=6092830

256 https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandis...dxc-uhs-i-memory-card/5799901.p?skuId=5799901

200 https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandisk-ultra-200gb-microsdxc-uhs-i-memory-card/6330207.p?skuId=6330207

128gb $20 https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandis...dxc-uhs-i-memory-card/4471009.p?skuId=4471009


Use the dropdown menu on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra-400GB-Adapter-SDSQUAR-400G-GN6MA/dp/B074RNRM2B


----------



## nero99 (Nov 22, 2018)

Of all days for me to not have enough cash


----------



## Sonikkua (Nov 22, 2018)

So who’s got $80 I can borrow? I can pay back in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Scitzo (Nov 22, 2018)

The 400gb isnt a good deal. Its a UHS-I class U1 card. What this means, is that the minimum write speed for the card is 10mb/s. In other words, anything created/deleted/edited on your microsd card can transfer at a rate as slow as 10mb/s.

By comparison, this 512 GB microsd card with MORE space and MORE speed, is a better deal price/space/performance wise: https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIA6ZP8E94579
This card is a UHS-I class U3 microsd card, which means the guaranteed MININUM it will write files at is 30MB/s. Yes, i typed that correctly. Its MINIMUM  writing speed is 3X as fast as the 400gb sandisk.

If you use homebrew, or often change out files on your card, the 512 gb kingston will save you tons of time sitting around being impatient.

Especially when you consider the recent newegg promotion that got many of us a free $50 gift card that we receive on december 1st..

So basically, on december 1st ill be buying the kingston 512gb microsd with speed rating UHS-I U3 , even if it doesnt drop a penny, for $121 after tax out the door. This will hold nearly every xci switch game released so far, so im fine with that investment..especially with U3 speed vs U1.


----------



## jakkal (Nov 22, 2018)

Sonikkua said:


> So who’s got $80 I can borrow? I can pay back in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## migles (Nov 22, 2018)

paid 26€ for 128GB sandisk card here, but it was the regular ultra model, including taxes and the country bullshit fee for "piracy"
well it was a good deal from what i could find...
sadly stores don't have larger micro sd cards lol

(i rather not say which country, dont ask)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 22, 2018)

Got the 400GB one for about the same price on Amazon with shipping included. I mean its alright, and TBH I dont care about write speeds since I plan to fill it anyways. A couple of megabytes up or down doesnt really make a difference for me - as long as it has the capacity.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 22, 2018)

thanks!  I had bought a card (400GB) for my switch last week.  I just bought another from amazon.  I'm going to return the one I originally bought for $109.


----------

